# Talquin lake crappie help



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok guys, I know some of you have fished Talquin, so I need a lil help. I'll be taking the Girlfriend over there on Veterans weekend and staying two nights at Talquin lodge in hopes of putting us on some good slabs. If anyone can give me some insight I would appreciate it. 

thanks in advance. 
Basnbud
(jimmy)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Structure with minnows and jigs. I don't like trolling but others do. Light tackle w/ 4lb test.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Troll the points with 1/8 oz jigs with curly tails.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Tell us what kinda fish finder you have. It may be the key to finding fish


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

it'a just a lil hook 4. i'll probably get out there and waste my time, but i'd rather do that than be at work!!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

basnbud said:


> it'a just a lil hook 4. i'll probably get out there and waste my time, but i'd rather do that than be at work!!!!


You might be surprised what that machine will show. From my experience you will find more botton structure and tons of fish than you have probably ever seen....especially along the channel area which is on the east side of the lake.

If you see a bunch of boats in a particular area head for them. There will be a group of boats there from Fl, Ga, and Al for their annual meet-up.

I got a report two days ago that the bite is improving daily.

You might check the Florida thread at www.crappie.com.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

What fishwalton said. Find that structure. Mark it. Fish it


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Well we didn't get to go over to talquin. Our 2 month old yorkie puppy Lily had to go to the ER to find she had pnumonia. They did all they could but she didn't make it. So maybe later in the year we'll try again.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

basnbud said:


> Well we didn't get to go over to talquin. Our 2 month old yorkie puppy Lily had to go to the ER to find she had pnumonia. They did all they could but she didn't make it. So maybe later in the year we'll try again.




Sorry about the dog - go back in March probably.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm pretty late to the show...but basnbud give me a heads up before you head that way and I usually have a good idea of where the fish are biting and how deep they're holding.


----------

